# speed increase on Bobcat V417 telehandler



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Does anyone have any experience making the Bobcat V417 Telehandler go faster?

It currently travels at 17 mph. A bit faster would be great in a snow storm for getting from site to site.

I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Slightly taller tires would be the easiest way to do it....I would think you could find an all terrain truck tire that fits the stock rims.?.?...probably get alot better traction with all terrains also.


----------



## dylan (Dec 21, 1999)

Yes that was my first thought too, thanks. I installed truck tires on my toolcat and it worked well. 

There is no room on the V417 in the wheel wells for a larger tire. With the 4 wheel steer it would rub.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

dylan;1223765 said:


> Yes that was my first thought too, thanks. I installed truck tires on my toolcat and it worked well.
> 
> There is no room on the V417 in the wheel wells for a larger tire. With the 4 wheel steer it would rub.


Offsetting the rims with spacers may remedy that? Not sure if that would cause a problem though?


----------

